# Tamaskan dog



## gonff (Jan 22, 2010)

hey

Has anyone heard of the Tamaskan dog? Tamaskan Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Can you get them in Australia?


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jan 22, 2010)

By the sounds of that link probably not, but you may be able to import one from USA or the UK if its what you really want. just have to find a breeder.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

In order to obtain a Tamaskan you do have to import them, as far as I know anyway. There is/was one breeder in Australia but I don’t know if they still exist.
I think someone in my area actually owns one, I’ve seen them walking in for years, but I’ve never spoken to them to ask what breed it is.


----------



## Wildcall (Jan 22, 2010)

hi there is one breeder in Aus dont know if they are still breeding but their email is 
[email protected] they are listed in the US Tamaskan certified site. hope this helps you


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 22, 2010)

^That’s exactly what I was going to say earlier. Here is the official website for Tamaskans-
http://www.tamaskan-dog.com/


----------



## Chuckface01 (Jan 22, 2010)

they;re beautiful! never even heard of them before.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

nice looking dog


----------



## bongie555 (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah but who wants a dog with only one testicle....hehehehe...


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 23, 2010)

I wonder if it affects their breeding.. 

I hope there is still a breeder in Aus. I'd love to get one! If not, i'll just have to import. Does anyone know how much it costs to import dogs?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 23, 2010)

from reading the wikipedia thing it sounds like it is a mutt? not that i have anything against mutts. tbh mutts can b better than the purebreds.


Will


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

wiz-fiz said:


> from reading the wikipedia thing it sounds like it is a mutt? not that i have anything against mutts. tbh mutts can b better than the purebreds.
> 
> 
> Will


Mutts are genetically better than purebred animals. I wouldn’t say this breed is a mutt though, there is a difference between a cross bred and a mutt. When a certain breed has been cross bred long enough they eventually can be called a single breed (labradoodles are soon going to be considered a single bred and not a cross bred), which is probably the case for Tamaskans.


----------



## thals (Jan 23, 2010)

Reminds me of the Czech Wolf Dogs. I remember I myself was pretty keen at one stage at getting a couple of those beauties but sensibly settled for huskies - now I have a pit bull lol and may I add she's been the best out of the lot! That includes temperament, behaviour, ease of care & by far the most loving


----------



## Tirilia (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow what a beautiful animal, best of luck getting one!


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 23, 2010)

Just get a German Shepherd, I highly recommend them for any real pooch lover. We have two!


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jan 25, 2010)

All dogs were cross breeds at some stage. These dogs are as much a pure breed now as the labrador is.


----------



## Scragly (Jan 25, 2010)

Blufawn (Listing id 75)

not sure if you can still contact them but you might want to check it out cause they were listed as a breeder.


----------



## Wildcall (Jan 25, 2010)

Lonewolf said:


> I wonder if it affects their breeding..
> 
> I hope there is still a breeder in Aus. I'd love to get one! If not, i'll just have to import. Does anyone know how much it costs to import dogs?



I had a look on a site that imports from the UK and they were saying for flights and permits it was 1500 pounds... then once its here in Aus it needs to be quarantined for 30days and that costs $800AUD +... Then the actual pup from a well known UK breeder was 950 pounds... i have to say it would get quite expensive but i think it would be well worth it they are amazing!!!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been keen on them for years - I sent an email to the breeder some time ago but didn't get a response... Hopefully you will though! And I also have a german shepherd now - they are great!


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for that! I'll see if i can find a good breeder that imports and start saving


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 26, 2010)

if not, you can get some siberian huskies that look like that, there know as "wolf greay" or sometimes "sables" there are some that are dead ringer for wolves, but most are clasic huskies (open mask, white on legs)


----------

